# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کار نشد نداره

## monamim

روزی رو که انصراف دادم خوب یادمه
اما الان کجام؟پشت کنکور برای بار سوم
هنوز واس خیلی درسا کتاب تست ندارم
هنوز زخم تحقیر هاشون روی تنمه
اما کاری میکنم همشون متحیر بمونن
کار نشد نداره
حتی اگه خیلی دیره

----------


## _mobi_

موفق باشی :/

----------


## Shah1n

!wow

----------


## Nine

خدا قوت

----------


## Mina_medicine

*عجب ...
فرومم مث دفتر خاطرات شده
میان با عصبانیت و ناراحتی اینجا تاپیک میزنن 
شکر خدا کاربرا هم فقط بلدن حس منفی بدن
واقعن من اگه یه روز حالم خوب بود یا تصمیم جدی داشتم کلاهمم بیوفته نمیام تو انجمن بگم 
استارتر عزیز شما هم امیدوارم الان مشغول درس باشی و پیاممو هیچوقت نبینی  ^_^*

----------

